# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Hải sản tây hồ, hải sản ngon hà nội

## dacsantranloc

Nhà hàng Hải sản Sơn Thủy
Bạn muốn tìm một nơi tổ chức sinh nhật, hội nghị trong một không gian sang trọng, tinh tế? Bạn muốn thưởng thức ẩm thực trong một không gian thiên nhiên rộng mở tách biệt khỏi phố phường ồn ào, đông đúc ngay trong lòng Hà Nội? Hay một nơi ấm cúng để gia đình đoàn tụ dịp cuối tuần? Nhà hàng hải sản Sơn Thủy chính là một điểm đến lý tưởng.
Tọa lạc tại 16 Trấn Vũ, Nhà hàng Sơn Thủy sở hữu một vị trí tuyệt đẹp, nơi mà thực khách có thể vừa thưởng thức những món ăn ngon lại vừa được phóng tầm mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của hồ Trúc Bạch.
Không gian nhà được chia làm ba tầng:
Tầng 1, 2: Thiết kế đan xen tạo không gian chung vui vẻ, sôi động phù hợp với tiệc bàn đông người và sinh nhật.
Tầng 3: Không gian riêng yên tĩnh phù hợp với hội nghị công việc, hoặc đoàn tụ gia đình.
Với đội ngũ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, đội ngũ đầu bếp lành nghề, nhà hàng sẽ đem đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời và làm hài lòng cả những thực khách khó tính nhất. Với khẩu hiệu “Nhà hàng sang trọng, giá bình dân” Chắc chắn nhà hàng Sơn Thủy sẽ đem đến cho bạn những khoảng thời gian đấm ấm và vui vẻ đồng thời tiết kiệm được nhiều chi phí.
Nhà hàng Hải sản Sơn Thủy
Địa chỉ: 16 Trấn Vũ, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội , Điện thoại: 04.37153386
Đặc biệt quý khách có thể liên hệ trực tiệp với CEO. Trần Vũ để được tư vấn về nhà hàng và đặt bàn. CEO. Trần Vũ: 0988.489.816

----------


## tamtre

không có hình ảnh gì ah?

----------


## traxanh

nhà hàng này nổi tiếng đấy

----------

